# Long Term Rental Arboleas and surrounding villages



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

We are over on Sunday 4 June for 2 weeks and while we are over are looking for a long term rental to retire to in the general Arboleas area. Does anyone have a villa they wish to rent out long term? We are looking for 3 bedrooms with pool, garden and garage/workshop, if possible. Preferably on the edge of a village and private, quiet area. Also does anyone know of any agents in the area I could contact that have long term rentals? Many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tammy123 said:


> We are over on Sunday 4 June for 2 weeks and while we are over are looking for a long term rental to retire to in the general Arboleas area. Does anyone have a villa they wish to rent out long term? We are looking for 3 bedrooms with pool, garden and garage/workshop, if possible. Preferably on the edge of a village and private, quiet area. Also does anyone know of any agents in the area I could contact that have long term rentals? Many thanks


Take a look at the rental section of http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html, you'll find links to long term rental sites.

If any member does have a property to let, please contact by PM ONLY.


----------

